# Desktop Icons Overlap



## noobbuild (Jan 5, 2009)

Desktop icons overlap each other currently the view are on Medium Icons


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
What have you tried? Have you tried to refresh the screen? Set align to grid? Auto arrange? Reboot? System restore to before this happened?


----------



## ankurpandey (Jul 27, 2010)

Even i had the same problem, sometimes the shift key doesnt work, and if i press it for the longer duration, the hotkey functions pops up PLEASE HELP


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Right click the Desktop, click *Personalize*

Vista
Click *Window Color and Appearance*
Click the *Advanced* button
Win 7
Click *Window Color*
Click *Advanced appearance settings...*
Select the two *Icon Spacing* choices in the *Item:* drop down, and set the size as needed. 43 is the default I think.

Vista
Click *OK*
Click *Apply*
Win 7
Click *Apply*

You may need to right click the Desktop and click *Refresh* to see any difference.

On Win 7, be sure to click *Save changes* before closing the Window Color window.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you will need to play with both Horizontal and Vertical and the default is 43,(Outcaste). However it is unlikely this is the problem I suspect your Icon cache is corrupt to fix follow this:-


Go to Start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select “run as administrator”


```
type:- taskkill /im explorer.exe /f   press enter

Now type each line and press enter after each line. 
Note the spaces.

CD %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local

attrib -h IconCache.db

del IconCache.db
```
Now type exit and press enter(windows will recreate a new Icon Cache)
Reboot to take effect


----------

